

Stripe: Detailed walkthrough of the CTF3 levels - alex_marchant
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWiuMHfAQz0

======
alex_marchant
Slides: [https://speakerdeck.com/stripe/stripe-ctf3-wrap-
up](https://speakerdeck.com/stripe/stripe-ctf3-wrap-up)

